

Dave Speers Interviews Founder of Comcast - keltecp11
http://www.viddler.com/explore/davespeers/videos/32/

======
releasedatez
Good interview but looks like Blair Witch Project

~~~
keltecp11
Brodsky asked not to be filmed.

------
keltecp11
Have a look at more from Dave: www.Phillypreneurs.com

